# Dove Hunting Spots



## Dove_Crazy (Sep 20, 2004)

:sniper: :strapped: Where are Some Good Dove Hunting Spots on a Ranch???? :sniper:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Is this a pop quiz?

Then I'd have to say "water holes" is my final answer. Wait! For extra credit. "water holes, with some trees on them" No, WAIT! "Water holes, with some trees on them, near crops."

That's my answer.


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Canola and Sunflower Seeds is my final answer... For extra credit I will add that you should look for fields that have a power line and stock damn nearby them as they like to sit on the wire and let there crop digest and need water to wash down their grub.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Any doves around still?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Up around GF I think they have all left. I was out last night driving around and saw 1 dove. They sure leave early...just like the teal.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

My buddy was by Butte yesterday and said he didn't see any on the powerlines..............he wasn't looking real hard though.


----------

